# High Lifter Off Road Park VIDEO!



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is our latest video! Enjoy guys and let me know what yall think!


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Another awesome video as usual! Looks like ya'll had a lot more water and mud than the last time we went to HL. And it looks like ya'll really tore some stuff up, too! :bigok:


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome video man!! Just what a guy needed in the middle of a Monday! Looks like everyone had a blast :woot:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome as always


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

AWSOME VIDEO!!


----------



## kevinglefebvre (Oct 1, 2012)

*Nice*

Nice video


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys it was a great ride!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome video, again lol


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

looks like a awesome place i would love to make it there sometime i blew out my front diff this weekend so i had carnage too


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! The park is starting to get back in great shape again.


----------

